
Google Patents Public Datasets: connecting public, paid, and private patent data - fhoffa
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/10/google-patents-public-datasets-connecting-public-paid-and-private-patent-data
======
fhoffa
This is a huge deal for anyone working in this space:

"Patent information accessibility is critical for examining new patents,
informing public policy decisions, managing corporate investment in
intellectual property, and promoting future scientific innovation. The growing
number of available patent data sources means researchers often spend more
time downloading, parsing, loading, syncing and managing local databases than
conducting analysis. With these new datasets, researchers and companies can
access the data they need from multiple sources in one place, thus spending
more time on analysis than data preparation."

